# Unique / Interesting stuff thread



## cute.bandar (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey,
Thanks to the internet and popularity of ecommerce loads and loads of interesting, innovate and useful items and gadgets and 'things' in general have become available to online buyers. Cost is also extremely reasonable in many cases.
This thread is for sharing knowledge of interesting items.

Setting some informal thread guidelines-

1. Avoid 'thanks' 'cool' comments.
2. Questions in separate thread please.

Basically let this thread be about just items.

3. If posting item/s consider including name of item, in case links go down
4. Feel free to include non-electronic items, DIY stuff, useless toys (magnets), novelty items
5. NO AFFILIATE LINKS !
6. DELIVERABLE IN INDIA

That's it!
Check my next post for things I came across.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 21, 2018)

*Cheap Eink writing boards. start @ 10-12$ .  
*www.bing.com/th?id=OIP.i3G7oK-wCUNJaNZBpbxLFgHaFv&w=236&h=183&c=7&o=5&pid=1.7 *
These look great. Requires just a button battery, advertised battery life of 2 years. Meant for temporary notes/fridge messages. Available on Aliexpress
*
Portable Free Standing Badminton Poles and net:*
A full badminton net and poles set, that can be assembled and disassembled.
**ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB16AftKXXXXXXTaXXXq6xXFXXXU/2015-New-Quick-Start-Portable-Removable-Foldable-Badminton-Net-Stand-Badminton-Post-Sports-Width-Adjustbale-3.jpg_640x640.jpg *
I actually bought this*. *Don't have anyone to play with, so its lying around. 77$ + Rs. 800 customs. Similar item on amazon.in is Rs.20000* . *
Requires 5 minutes to setup atleast. One guy can set it up if he knows what he is doing. But usually requires 2 people. Assembling can be pretty confusing for new people. Once assembled works really well, no chance of falling. Court lines were sorely missed though...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2018)

Here are two items which I purchased and found cool:

*Self Steering Mug (requires batteries):*
*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61EiITny3xL._SL1024_.jpg
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B06VXNP2M8/

*Night lamp (with light sensor, so only turns on when it's dark):*
*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41JSMOdxu8L.jpg
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B078GXZWX6/


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2018)

Wish app has all sorts of crazy things. Might take about two months to deliver though. Payments with debit cards do not work.

LOTR Ring
Toothpick Crossbow
Magnetic Claw Grabber
Magnetic Putty
Eye of Agamotto 
Waterproof solar charger
Mini Karaoke mic
This sticker

and perhaps the coolest thing ever made, the Telescopic Magnet


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 24, 2018)

UV light glue: Rs. 150 - 500+ 
Had special liquid. Put liquid on broken stuff. Turn stick around and fire UV light on liquid for 5 seconds and the liquid hardens. 
Had bought from amazon.in , but too many fakes, duplicates. Got one with empty liquid refill.  Had to return. 
Also I have no idea about safety of UV light source.

*ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1VV5vdDvI8KJjSspjq6AgjXXa6/5-Second-Fix-UV-Light-Repair-Tool-With-Glue-Super-Powered-Liquid-Plastic-Welding-Refill-or.jpg_220x220.jpg


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 24, 2018)

Resistance Bands | Resistance Tubes (Exercise Tubes) : Exercise material. I was advised to get a resistance band for a shoulder injury. And I loved it! Its like a mini gym, sort of.
Basically they are very stretchable bands and ropes. Come in various shapes and sets and strengths. loops, open bands, tubes, ropes, some with removeable handles etc..

*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91j%2BCbpJviL._SX679_.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9K2xgcS.jpg?1 
IMP: You want good quality ones or risk smacking yourself with a one that breaks on stretching, LOADS of fake duplicate stuff out there.

Whole set of about 5 ropes with some handles seems to cost Rs. 1500. Bands  - Rs. 800 .
Don't know the best/ideal price, Rs. 1500 feels good. I had bought just 1 open band locally @ Rs. 600

Suggestion: These are very versatile. see youtube for exercises that can be done with these.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 27, 2018)

Tack it - Reuseable gum - Rs. 100

*m.media-amazon.com/images/S/aplus-media/sota/58424cc5-0daa-4526-b591-0c913cde8934._CR0,0,970,300_PT0_SX970__.jpg

The great thing is they are removeable and even reuseable. Can make any surface magnetic, in the sense anything can be stuck anywhere. Like chewing gum. Except they don't go dry/hard and are not gross.
Not strong, but can be easily applied and reapplied for a variety of uses. I used them for creating hooks to hang wires, covering annoying LED lights , making sure wires don't come between a door , turn normal paper into sticky notes and you get the idea. Very useful. Highly recommended

Oh and the original concept is some foreign blutack  thing. Can't comment on that, it is available on amazon though.. This faber castell works well

Discussion/Questions here please


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 29, 2019)

Needles for those with poor eyesight. Rs. 50 for 10 pieces

This one was introduced to me by my mom  . Picture explains :

*ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1QPcnb7fb_uJkSnfoq6z_epXaa/Hot-Elderly-Needle-side-Hole-Blind-Needless-threading-hand-household-Sewing-Manual-DIY-Home-Sewing.jpg_640x640.jpg

Needles where its (supposed to be) easy for anyone to put in the thread. Ordered 15 days ago, but seller is using a slower method of shipping. Advertised one was fast. Will probably have to dispute on aliexpress.. Should also be available on desi ecommerce. Try *"Elderly Needle" "Blind needle" threading needles"*

Click here to go to discussions thread.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 29, 2019)

Full page magnification sheets - A4, A5 Rs. 60 - 150 
*ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1dXpSQXXXXXcYapXXq6xXFXXXz/A4-Full-Page-3x-Magnifier-Sheet-Large-Magnifying-Glass-Book-Reading-Aid-Lens-Wholesale.jpg_640x640.jpg

Large A4 type sheet for magnifying large areas for reading. Magnification is 3x. Probably for reading. I used it to magnifying mobile screen with mixed results. The magnification was good. BUT the light from screen was reflecting too much at odd angles.
Bought one sheet for myself. But was such a hit among neighbourhood uncles/aunties. I ended up ordering 6 more.

Cheaper/smaller A5 here.

Click here to go to discussions thread.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 10, 2019)

Glue Gun. Not unique. Very known actually, but I have observed it not so widely used in Indian households.
What it is? Gun melts plastic sticks. plastic hardens and joins stuff pretty quickly. Very handy. Like a super fast fevicol. 

Gun costs Rs. 200+.  I got one  aliexpress, but easily available locally.  

Get 7mm  20W / 40W one. My 20W 7mm is great.  glue sticks available separately - Cheapest I found (25 sticks for Rs. 180)
For gun, this one looks  good *www.amazon.in/Wadro-Colour-Sticks-...=20w&qid=1554879306&s=home-improvement&sr=1-6
*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41g%2B%2BmqNWaL.jpg


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 4, 2019)

Magic erasor. melamine foam. Melamine is used for soundproofing, turns out its great for cleaning as well.
Cleans stuff. Have used it. Its easy. and does work like magic. Needs some moisture, no soap.
Not completely reuseable. breaks down little by little. But still lasts long enough.

Very Cheap! Aliexpress: Rs. 65 for 10 . Big bazaar: Rs. 50 for one :/ . Though Aliexpress with free shipping may take 2 months, if it arrives.

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
*ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1CS2aLFXXXXX6XpXXq6xXFXXXZ/10-pcs-kitchen-sanitary-magic-sponge-eraser-pad-easy-foaming-nano-melamine-sponge-cleaner-multi-functional.jpg_220x220xz.jpg

Discuss here please : Unique / Interesting stuff discussion thread


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 5, 2019)

Metal Puzzles! GO to aliepxress , search for 'metal puzzles'
oh man I can't believe I didn't post about these. Very fun puzzles that  are a major hit with everyone. Highly recommended!
Idea: 2 or more metal pieces intertwined, that have to be separated after twisting and turning them in precious ways.

*ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1.YZDe9_I8KJjy0Foq6yFnVXa6.jpg?size=117400&height=464&width=800&hash=a092e033ce976acdeeed529af9f9f9f0

Cost: 150-200 got me 8 of these. 550 got me 18 US $8.18 27% OFF|New arrival 18PCS/Set Metal Puzzle IQ Mind Brain Teaser Magic Wire Puzzles Game Toys Solutio for Children Adults-in Puzzles from Toys & Hobbies on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
First I got 8 pieces, then 18 , then another 8 set 

FYI: aliexpress is goldmine for puzzles.

Discuss here please : Unique / Interesting stuff discussion thread


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 14, 2019)

Reusable Erasable Spiral A5 Notebook -
Notebook made from special 'paper' . Its erased with a damp cloth, or with the back of the pen or just microwaved!
Second feature: Convert written to digital, using a companion app that uses small dots printed on the notebook.
Needs special pen for the erasing feature to work properly.
*ae01.alicdn.com/kf/UTB8DxJPDiaMiuJk43PTq6ySmXXar/2019-Elfinbook-Smart-Reusable-Erasable-Spiral-A5-Notebook-Paper-Notepad-Pocketbook-Diary-Journal-Office-School-Drawing.jpg

13$ - Rs. 950 . Maybe pricey for a notebook. I am sure there are other apps that can convert normal notebooks to digital. Just a guess. Won't buy it. Am tempted to. But don't have any need.
Elfinbook Smart Reusable Erasable Spiral A5 Notebook 

There more such devices. Lots of generic chinese ones on aliexpress as well. This one is fairly popular.
Discuss here please : Unique / Interesting stuff discussion thread


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

Honestly, if I were to write on a notebook the main reason would be it's ability to hold "forever". With apps like camscanner that scan paper or even blackboards so well I don't believe its worth investing in such a notebook.
Being environment friendly is a whole different thing though.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 19, 2019)

*Interesting Book light : *About 3$
*www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&SearchText=creative+book+light
There is a plastic sheet. light comes from led bulbs on the side and spreads across the glass. It maybe better to cover the sides so that distracting light does not leak , as can be seen in the pics. This is how a laptop screen is also illuminated btw. 
Haven't used. Light seems a lil uneven. Watch youtube vids...*

*ae01.alicdn.com/kf/He3c31c8da0bc47909812869e4518c68f1.jpeg *


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey is there a product like this for old kindle non  backlit one..


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 20, 2019)

^ @Nerevarine : check aliexpress for 'booklight' 
Exercise Band: Strong Elastic bands. Used for a variety of exercises. I posted one that was similar, but way more expensive.
I bought this one for 499, and am very happy with it: *www.amazon.in/Kobo-AC-32-33-34-Resistance-Powerband-Multicolour/dp/B01JELOAGK/ . Right now it costs 800 . Has 3 different bands of different strengths. perfect.

*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/612g7UNH40L._SL1062_.jpg

See youtube for the type of exercises that can be done.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2019)

The booklight made for kindle directly fire bright led light.. Something like that u linked made specifically for kindle would be awesome as its like natural diffuse lighting..


----------



## cute.bandar (May 1, 2020)

I hate suggesting during coronavirus, but..
Nano tape / monkey grip
*mlcykfcbvcxl.i.optimole.com/w:382/h:382/q:90/*aisleinfinity.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/2_1M-5M-Nano-Magic-Tape-Double-Sided-Tape-Transparent-No-Trace-Acrylic-Reuse-Waterproof-Adhesive-Tape.jpg

This is a reuseable tape . Very interesting stuff. Works using vaccum. The way a toilet cleaning plunger works. press create vaccum. Same thing.
Has tiny nano pores. When they get filled, it loses its stick. Wash to clear pores and make it sticky. Very strong! Don't use on walls. remove slow.
Best thing is it can be sticky and non-sticky at the same time. 

Can't buy it now of ofcouse. But : *www.amazon.in/NANO-TAPE/s?k=NANO-TAPE


----------



## billubakra (May 1, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Resistance Bands | Resistance Tubes (Exercise Tubes) : Exercise material. I was advised to get a resistance band for a shoulder injury. And I loved it! Its like a mini gym, sort of.
> Basically they are very stretchable bands and ropes. Come in various shapes and sets and strengths. loops, open bands, tubes, ropes, some with removeable handles etc..
> 
> *images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91j%2BCbpJviL._SX679_.jpg
> ...


Are you using them? Do they really help in keeping one fit?


----------



## cute.bandar (May 27, 2020)

Solimo wire pulling vegetable Chopper: Robot Check
*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/814GgXpBvfL._SX679_.jpg
Buy this eyes closed. My mausi introduced this to mommy. Who bought several of these to give away. sis loves it too. Its a simple vegetable chopper that makes things soo easy. I made a few things during lockdown, just because chopping veges became so simple.

Rs. 280 . Get the 750ml ones. I have a smaller one and wish it was bigger.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 24, 2020)

Vaccum Packing. If you have seen those compressed pillow, where the pillow is flat, but becomes fluffy after the bad is opened.
This is like that, for packing stuff:

*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41666iYArAL.jpg
The bags have some sort of seal. The air can sucked out with a hand pump or a vaccum. Lots of videos on 



amazon Rs 700

Youtube also shows DIY methods using a vaccum, without having to buy anything  :


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Wish app has all sorts of crazy things.


And fake things


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 24, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Wish app has all sorts of crazy things. Might take about two months to deliver though. Payments with debit cards do not work.




I feel it is a fake/Copied products seller.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 7, 2020)

*Water Retaining powder



*
Less than 1/4 spoon powder + 1 cup water = jelly like stuff
You might have seen Tv ads. Put some in soil for plants. Add loads of water. No need to water the plants for a while. Its fun to play as well. Kids love it.

Rs. 250 for  250gm , which is plentyyy UraXx Soil Mixing and Hydroponics Gardening Water Retaining Super Absorbent Polymer: Amazon.in: Toys & Games


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> *Water Retaining powder*
> Less than 1/4 spoon powder + 1 cup water = jelly like stuff
> You might seen Tv ads. put some in soil for plants. Add loads of water. No need to water the plants for a while. Its fun to play as well. Kids love it.
> 
> Rs. 250 for  250gm , which is plentyyy UraXx Soil Mixing and Hydroponics Gardening Water Retaining Super Absorbent Polymer: Amazon.in: Toys & Games


My mom would be interested, thanks for this


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 8, 2020)

Need help in buying Bright Cool White LED Strips, for replacing existing lighting in Kitchen..
any suggestion for products?
SMD 5050  LEDs have maximum brightness?

*www.ledsupply.com/blog/ultimate-guide-on-buying-led-strip-lights/*www.lightstec.com/led-strip-light-buying-guide/
but which one to choose? how many adapter and how much wattage should be purchased?
or buy locally from lamington road?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2020)

Make sure whatever LEDs you buy have "warm" setting.
Tinkering around with RGB values can also get you warm white but its not the same.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 9, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Make sure whatever LEDs you buy have "warm" setting.
> Tinkering around with RGB values can also get you warm white but its not the same.


can provide Amazon, Flipkart, any other link?
I think warm light does not look good in kitchen area.
I want to replace existing LED bulbs with these strips.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2020)

Last I checked from aliexpress before all the covid madness.. I had similar requirement, amazon.in sellers fleece you badly


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 9, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> can provide Amazon, Flipkart, any other link?
> I think warm light does not look good in kitchen area.
> I want to replace existing LED bulbs with these strips.



I think you shud stay with LED bulbs, Else you can get *LED Batten* from Havells which has 2-Tone options, Both Warm White and cool white And batten is thin and light. Because LED strips dont Last long, Those can be used in fancy decoration. I used them in my  Dining room, lasted me only 9 months, and went dead, with some LEDs having less Brightness. 

You can otherwise Go with Phillips Hue, As they have Good LED strip offerings, and should last longer, but is V. Expensive.



Nerevarine said:


> Last I checked from aliexpress before all the covid madness.. I had similar requirement, amazon.in sellers fleece you badly



They are extremely overpriced On Amazon India. In banggood, no one is delivering to India. AliExpress too has similar issues.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 9, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I think you shud stay with LED bulbs, Else you can get *LED Batten* from Havells which has 2-Tone options, Both Warm White and cool white And batten is thin and light. Because LED strips dont Last long, Those can be used in fancy decoration. I used them in my Dining room, lasted me only 9 months, and went dead, with some LEDs having less Brightness.
> 
> You can otherwise Go with Phillips Hue, As they have Good LED strip offerings, and should last longer, but is V. Expensive.
> 
> ...


Okay


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 22, 2021)

Stickable Whiteboard sticker thing - Oren Empower Large Self Adhesive  Sticker Price in India - Buy Oren Empower Large Self Adhesive  Sticker online at Flipkart.com
Rs. 150- 300  2m x .5m  . Lots of variety online some are even longer at same price. I am using just half of the 2m I bought.
I love this. Bought a couple of days ago. Its a plastic sheet stickied on wall and can be used as a whiteboard. Write with sketchpen, wipe with dry/wet tissue. Has replaced stickynotes in my room. Finally a todo list that works for me!

*rukminim1.flixcart.com/image/416/416/ja73ki80/sticker/4/h/d/multi-purpose-white-board-wall-stickers-size-45-w-x-200-h-large-original-imaezt98zkme7cn6.jpeg?q=70
Edit: Tissue erases completely. In my case it brought down the paint when I tried to remove it. But on better quality plastic paints it may be removeable
How to properly stick it on wall -


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 22, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Stickable Whiteboard sticker thing - Oren Empower Large Self Adhesive  Sticker Price in India - Buy Oren Empower Large Self Adhesive  Sticker online at Flipkart.com
> Rs. 150- 300  2m x .5m  . Lots of variety online some are even longer at same price. I am using just half of the original.
> I love this. Bought a couple of days ago. Its a plastic sheet that we stick on walls and can be used a whiteboard. Write with sketchpen, wipe with dry/wet tissue. Has replaced stickynotes in my room. Finally a todo list that works for me!
> 
> *rukminim1.flixcart.com/image/416/416/ja73ki80/sticker/4/h/d/multi-purpose-white-board-wall-stickers-size-45-w-x-200-h-large-original-imaezt98zkme7cn6.jpeg?q=70




Is it removable? Like will it also remove the paint like tape does to wall? 
Also Does the ink of the marker completely erases or some left over is there on it after erasing?

I had been looking for something like this but could not find one...


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 30, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I think you shud stay with LED bulbs, Else you can get *LED Batten* from Havells which has 2-Tone options, Both Warm White and cool white And batten is thin and light. Because LED strips dont Last long, Those can be used in fancy decoration. I used them in my Dining room, lasted me only 9 months, and went dead, with some LEDs having less Brightness.
> 
> You can otherwise Go with Phillips Hue, As they have Good LED strip offerings, and should last longer, but is V. Expensive.



LED Bulbs/Tubes also dying in a year or 2. Not those SMD/COB LEDs but those driver (mainly capacitor). Those who know will repair or replace driver and make it work. Most people throw not working bulb to bin.
I mentioned this because I used 2-3 year old Philips LED Tube's strip in the kitchen. Driver was damaged (capacitor), so removed that driver and connected with Mi charger 27W. Now LED Tube's Strip working fine.

If you have still have that LED strip check the adapter, driver then try replacing it with charger.

I purchased 10 LED Injection Module locally, SMD for ₹10 per module and COB for ₹20 per module, 12V
Let's see how long it will lasts.

*www.waveformlighting.com/home-residential/how-long-do-led-strip-lights-last
*www.chineselight.com/FAQ/The-Lifespan-of-LED-Strips.html


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 30, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> LED Bulbs/Tubes also dying in a year or 2. Not those SMD/COB LEDs but those driver (mainly capacitor). Those who know will repair or replace driver and make it work. Most people throw not working bulb to bin.
> I mentioned this because I used 2-3 year old Philips LED Tube's strip in the kitchen. Driver was damaged (capacitor), so removed that driver and connected with Mi charger 27W. Now LED Tube's Strip working fine.
> 
> If you have still have that LED strip check the adapter, driver then try replacing it with charger.
> ...




Ya, those bulbs don't last long. I fixed a bulb from Eveready, one of its LEDs had died so just bypassed that one.

Actually the strip I bought was rs.20/m with 15 LEDs/m. Bought during Diwali, died after 4-5 days. I used it 10-12 hrs/day. But good quality ones from Phillips should last. Like Philips hue ?

That cap mainly dies because they need to use one with higher volt. Capacity. Usually they are rated 80-90volts, but if they had used 250-230 bots one, it would give no problems. Maybe size is an issue here, as it takes more space...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 25, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B08D6QP838/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A14CZOWI0VEHLG&psc=1
Duster like screen cleaner with inbuilt alcohol spray. Good for mobile and tablets.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 7, 2021)

*www.amazon.com/Potty-Putter-Toilet-Time-Golf/dp/B000LC65QA
Good for peeps with constipation or those who sleep during poo.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Solimo wire pulling vegetable Chopper: Robot Check
> 
> Buy this eyes closed. My mausi introduced this to mommy. Who bought several of these to give away. sis loves it too. Its a simple vegetable chopper that makes things soo easy. I made a few things during lockdown, just because chopping veges became so simple.
> 
> Rs. 280 . Get the 750ml ones. I have a smaller one and wish it was bigger.


Do they provide instruction manual with it ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Do they provide instruction manual with it ?


You don't need any instruction manual, just put whatever you want chopped inside & start pulling the rope like you would do in a gym for some resistance wire exercises.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 26, 2022)

Please suggest unique toys for kids, any age group from 0-10 yrs?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 1, 2022)

Check this out: 
Toyzone Baby Panda Magic Car-50940 | Ride-on Baby Car
*www.amazon.in/dp/B00JJJIIE8/
Ordered this 2 weeks ago, nephew using it for more than 1 week, he loved this car very much.

Do anyone know how this car moves forward by only moving steering left right side??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Check this out:
> Toyzone Baby Panda Magic Car-50940 | Ride-on Baby Car
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B00JJJIIE8/
> Ordered this 2 weeks ago, nephew using it for more than 1 week, he loved this car very much.
> ...


Direction of steering wheel rotation has nothing to do with the actual mechanism locking/unlocking/directing the wheels.


----------

